# summer internships



## Suzzi (Apr 2, 2010)

Hey so I'm a college student in CT and i need help finding a summer internship preferably in NYC or close by. Dose anyone know of any and what i need to do to get one.


----------



## icewolf08 (Apr 2, 2010)

The best thing to do is to jump on artsearch or backstagejobs.com and look for summer jobs. It is a little bit late in the game as many summerstock companies are already hiring, but it certainly isn't too late to try. You will need a password for artsearch, but it is quite possible that your college's theatre department may have one or their career services center may have one or be willing to purchase one for the school. (If not, google is your friend).

There are some other online resources for theatre jobs, I just don't know them all. You might also try looking at the websites and print magazines of StageDirections and LiveDesign.


----------

